# microclimate evo lite problem



## Sean1911 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have a bit of a dilemma I have two vivariums setup one using a 50w deep heat projector with a microclimate evo lite, and the second viv has a 80w deep heat projector with a microclimate evo lite, my problem is as follows 

setup A = 80w deep heat projector + microclimate evo lite set on day/night of a night the status is set to 0% so should not heat up but it does even thought it has no power going to the lamp, I tested this by switching the bulb for a light emitting bulb and it didn't light up.

Setup B = 50w deep heat projector + microclimate evo lite set on day/night of a night the status is set to 0% and the bulb doesn't heat up and maintains the correct night time temperature without a issue.

I have already tried resetting the microclimate, changing the fuse and setting it on fixed power mode but it didn't solve the issues

Just wondering if anyone have any thoughts on this issue because i'm 100% confused.


----------



## MikeNative (Sep 23, 2015)

Try swapping them around and see if it is the Evo or something in the wiring


----------

